# Thomson masterpiece vs. elite questions



## cgreen9761 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a question about Thomson Masterpiece and Elite seatposts and I would think the weight weenie crowd would be my best bet to get an answer. 

Looking to buy a seatpost to replace a HEAVY Bontrager Race. The masterpiece 31.6 diameter post that I need only comes in 350mm which is way too long. I need about 190mm above the clamp. I'll end up cutting whatever I buy down to size. I'm looking for something as light as possible but still decently strong as I ride aggressively on the trails. No jumps bigger than 4 feet and I wouldn't be sitting on the saddle when I landed anyways. I've never bent a seatpost before in 15 years.

Would you guys recommend I go with the elite or can I get away with a masterpiece?


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

From what I've read, the Masterpiece is nearly as strong as the Elite. I have a Masterpiece 31.6 (non-offset) on my bike and I weigh 200+ geared up. If you want light and can afford it, I'd go Masterpiece in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

ive got a question to add to his.

they dont make the masterpiece in the size i need(26.8), and i know i can get just the masterpice clamp/head assembly to upgrade an elite, would this make it the same as a masterpiece or is the post part different also?

hope this isnt a thread jack, i felt it was similar enough a question and will help the OP also so i asked away.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Apr 15, 2005)

absolutley buy the masterpiece! it is the better of the 2, i have researched this endlessly. it is incredibly strong! plus, out of 400 riders in my offroad club, i am only one out of two riders that have the masterpiece - rare.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

The post is different as well. 

"Thomson accomplished this weight reduction by machining the seatpost all over--- including the oval inner diameter. We were able to hold closer tolerances by machining than by extrusion alone. Machining all over on an already beautiful design makes the Masterpiece Seatpost a work of art."


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

The clamp is nearly the same regarding the MP and the Elite. The real big difference (weightwise) is the post itself.


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

*Elite vs. Masterpiece*

I was an happy owner of Elite 2 day only. A story: for my SC SL I had a choice of 2: Elite or Race Face Evolve XC. In 2006 Elite was above Evolve in price (OEM from bike importer), in the end of 2007 both were equal. So no dubt - Elite (a look, enginering, durability) .

Frame and post (and some other good too) arrived. After some weighing I was started to think (with a little help of Excell sheet  ): "Which place I can drop a weight?", "How mach I must to pay for it?" :madman: etc. Then mailed to impoter, and after some part of negotiation made right and only decision - swich to Masterpiece :thumbsup: I calculated this way: *-21% & -50g (Masterpiece over Elite)*. No need to shave weight in this place any more. Lack of durability dubt etc.

I win twice: 1. $ falled down (lower price for me), 2. my Masterpiece came 4g lighter then factory claimed weight

PS At steam department my selection was RF Deus XC over Thomson Elite (RF was lighter  )


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I love my 27.2mm x 330mm Thomson Masterpiece. I will select my next frame to match it!


----------



## Neuroklinika (Sep 12, 2013)

Elite is on the left, hence it being stiffer and ~7% stronger than its more refined brother, Masterpiece.
I am around 260lbs and I do like the extra length, stiffness and strength of the Elite, but if you like a slightly more flexible and 40gr. lighter seatpost, then "Masterpiece" would make more sense.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife gave birth to 2 kids while we awaited that answer.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry, above post reads as douchey now that I see it. 

No offense meant to a new forum participant.

It was however a necropost, and we did spawn 2 kids in that time.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Neuroklinika said:


> View attachment 921470
> 
> 
> Elite is on the left, hence it being stiffer and ~7% stronger than its more refined brother, Masterpiece.
> I am around 260lbs and I do like the extra length, stiffness and strength of the Elite, but if you like a slightly more flexible and 40gr. lighter seatpost, then "Masterpiece" would make more sense.


Great pics and post. I'm a big boy too and like the extra piece of mind and stiffness. Always ran Elite and always been happy. Now of I was 50lbs lighter I might look at the Masterpiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kell12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Funny and a little wisdom after two kids.

Good thread,how did i gt here?


----------

